# Partner Visa processing time



## Murasaki (May 12, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me roughly how long it takes for a Partner Visa to come through once the paperwork has been lodged.

Also is it possible to enter Australia on a visitor visa while waiting for the Partner Visa to come through?

Thanks Muchly!


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

Murasaki said:


> Just wondering if anyone can tell me roughly how long it takes for a Partner Visa to come through once the paperwork has been lodged.
> 
> Also is it possible to enter Australia on a visitor visa while waiting for the Partner Visa to come through?
> 
> Thanks Muchly!


It really all depends on where you're applying from, if you've completed all your forms correctly and how complicated your case is.

I've heard of some people getting their visas within a month, it took me 2 months to get mine (might've been quicker if I didn't have to travel for my medical). I've also heard of people waiting 7+ months.

You aren't supposed to be in Australia when your visa is granted - I couldn't have been even if I wanted to since I had to send my passport to them to put the sticker on.


----------



## Murasaki (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. 

I have heard Japan can be slow at these things so we should probably think about getting that moving very soon then if we want to get out this year or early next.

Cheers


----------



## canuckaus (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and thrilled that it exists!

I am Canadian and spent the last year in Australia with my defacto partner while on a working holiday visa. While in Australia we considered applying for this visa onshore but were advised to apply in Canada instead because it would take only 3 months processing time, as opposed to 6 months in Australia, and would be less expensive. We have recently mailed our application package and in speaking with an officer from the Ottawa embassy we learned that it may take 6-9 months (on average)!!

I was wondering if it could in fact take as little as 3 months? We have a completed package; health requirements, character requirements, and extensive proof that our relationship is genuine along with other requested documentation.

Also, once the visa is processed, will they assign me a date of emigration? and do I have to leave Canada by that time period?

Would they contact me requesting any other kind of documentation?

Thanks in advance for your input!
Andrea


----------



## CanadianBeaver (Feb 14, 2011)

canuckaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and thrilled that it exists!
> 
> ...


Hi Andrea!

Well first off its nice to see someone in the same boat. I am living in Canada with my Australia bf and we have just applied for the de facto visa, the application was recieved at the office on Feb 9th 2011. I made contact with the office and they told me it was a 6-9 processing time, and 3 months till you even get a case officer!! Yet this is stated no where on the websites, I understand a 5 month processing time but 9 months is cruel!! We want to go back to Australia cause its hard to get by here in BC... Anyways it would be nice to keep each other updated as we have applied around the same time. Good luck 

Oh ps. I included all the police checks (Canadian and Aussie) my character form, and my medicals from Medibank in Australia. 

Sherry


----------



## canuckaus (Jan 21, 2011)

CanadianBeaver said:


> Hi Andrea!
> 
> Well first off its nice to see someone in the same boat. I am living in Canada with my Australia bf and we have just applied for the de facto visa, the application was recieved at the office on Feb 9th 2011. I made contact with the office and they told me it was a 6-9 processing time, and 3 months till you even get a case officer!! Yet this is stated no where on the websites, I understand a 5 month processing time but 9 months is cruel!! We want to go back to Australia cause its hard to get by here in BC... Anyways it would be nice to keep each other updated as we have applied around the same time. Good luck
> 
> ...


Hi Sherry,

Wow, we are in the exact same position! Our application was received on January 21st. On the following Wednesday, January 26th, I received a letter from the office just confirming that they received the application and they attached our payment receipt. They asked us to be patient as processing time is lengthy and our case has yet to be assigned to a case officer. So now we're waiting for a case officer to contact us which will likely be in 3 months time. I know how you guys must feel but it's great that you're able to be together while you're waiting. My bf had to move back to oz for his job and I've had no choice but to continue my career here in Canada until we can leave. I understand your frustration. I wish their direction would have been more accurate/helpful. You'll likely receive a letter mid next week! 

Question, what is the character form? I thought the police checks were the same as the character check? Please advise.

Good luck to you too! I'll keep you posted.

Andrea


----------



## CanadianBeaver (Feb 14, 2011)

Form 80- character assessment. I think my be required for onshore but not offshore, I just included it anyways. So you completed your medical? Where in Canada are you? And where will you settle in oz? Were in Victoria and will be living in Perth once the visa is granted


----------



## canuckaus (Jan 21, 2011)

CanadianBeaver said:


> Form 80- character assessment. I think my be required for onshore but not offshore, I just included it anyways. So you completed your medical? Where in Canada are you? And where will you settle in oz? Were in Victoria and will be living in Perth once the visa is granted


My bf just called the immi office in Oz and apparently they will ask for Form 80 with offshore applications as well. I'll have to send it then. I completed my medicals back in October with Medibank and I included it in the package as well. They gave it to me in a sealed package with signature. I'm in Toronto and we live together in Adelaide. How did you two meet?

Andrea


----------



## CanadianBeaver (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey we met out in Perth. Any word from immigration yet? It's going to be a long 9 months... My application has been in for a month now, and I also received the letter saying our application has been received and to be patient.


----------



## JohnAustralia (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello there,

Me and my girlfriend are also thinking of doing the DE FACTO VISA
We live in France and the application has to be sent to Germany!
Is it very difficult, has anybody done this application with the Embassy in Berlin?
Any info would be great because the hotlines are just no good!

Cheers.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi JohnAustrlia - pretty much everything you need to know is here: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf (the partner migration guide).


----------



## canuckaus (Jan 21, 2011)

*Visa Approved!*



CanadianBeaver said:


> Hey we met out in Perth. Any word from immigration yet? It's going to be a long 9 months... My application has been in for a month now, and I also received the letter saying our application has been received and to be patient.


Hi there, 

Just wanted to send a quick note announcing that we have been granted our Visa!! 

We were expecting approval in 6-9 months time, as was originally informed by the office, but after a few emails exchanged with our case officer, along with news of our recent engagement , we received an email on April 28th simply stating that our application for " Spouse (Provisional) (Subclass 309) visa has been granted".

We are really happy and wish you all the best of luck in your journey!

Andrea & James


----------



## CanadianBeaver (Feb 14, 2011)

That's great news you too!! I hope the same goes for us, seeing as we applied a couple weeks after. How long until you got a CO?


----------



## canuckaus (Jan 21, 2011)

CanadianBeaver said:


> That's great news you too!! I hope the same goes for us, seeing as we applied a couple weeks after. How long until you got a CO?


Well we got an email on March 31st and it just had an attachment saying that we needed to provide additional proof that we lived together from the day that I landed in Australia. We replied requesting more specific details as to what would be accepted and also asked if the email was sent from our CO. He apologized for not introducing himself and gave us until April 28th to supply what was needed for further processing of the application. We submitted things promptly and heard back on the 28th that he approved it. He was very nice and to the point. You've probably been assigned a CO since that first letter went out to you but maybe they will not contact you until they have to. You'll have to post and let me know what happens!

Andrea


----------



## CanadianBeaver (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats again! I called after I read your post and they said it's gone through the initial assessment and is awaiting a case officer. But they still stress the 6-9 months everytime I call. My boyfriend will be going back in July because the bad wages are catching up on us. One more question, what is the time frame on your entry date once the visa is granted? Do they give you a couple months?


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi 
Ive got a aus girlfriend. i was on a super long holiday (20 months and met her here in perth)
Been living together for 14 months now 
Also gone the DE FACTO VISA. Filled in More forms then you can wave a big pen at.
medi. xrays. uk/aus police and also asked about getting a temp works visa while the bridging visa is waiting to be looked at . which they have given me 
I used a immigration unit as well that cost me $2500.00 on top of all the other stuff 
But im still here and loving the way/life style.. Hopfully good news soon fingers crossed
March i filed my paper work
Good luck 
tony


----------



## CanadianBeaver (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Great news my partner visa subclass 301/100 has been granted! My application was received feb 11 2011 and granted on may 24 2011. I have to leave next week to enter and receive my visa!! (my police clearance expires June 1st) 
I will then return to Canada for a month to pack up and make my final move over. 

Sherry


----------



## missjaay (Nov 24, 2012)

*Engagement while waiting for approval?*

Hi Andrea & James,

How did you inform your case officer regarding your engagement? Did you have to provide evidence of the engagement?

I am gathering advice and information for my partner visa application (subclass 820 because I am most likely applying onshore), so appreciate any input! I'm hoping my boyfriend would propose, so some things can't be rushed just because of a visa application ay? 



canuckaus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to send a quick note announcing that we have been granted our Visa!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Murasaki said:


> Just wondering if anyone can tell me roughly how long it takes for a Partner Visa to come through once the paperwork has been lodged.
> 
> Also is it possible to enter Australia on a visitor visa while waiting for the Partner Visa to come through?
> 
> Thanks Muchly!


Hi Mirasaki,

I'm Singaporean, and i applied for an onshore in Feb 2011, and got my Temp Visa in Feb 2012. Was on bridging when the application was put through.

You should be able to be enter on a tourist visa, but you cant be in the country when the Spousal is approved.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Please Help*

Hi sir

Need a help for one of my cousin brother in Australia. Please read carefully bellow situation.

1. My brother is in Australia with holding a bridging visa and he has registered relationship with his girl friend (also from Sri Lanka) . They have known each other for last years and they live in same house for years in Australia.
2. My brothers girl also an Australian citizen.

3. Now they going to apply for partner visa because his current visa will expire on next month. But they haven't enough money for pay lawyer fees. Which is about 4000$ .
4. We have all requested document for the visa application (Onshore Partner Visa ) .
Please let me know if there is any special scenarios apply on this case. 

FYI : He has a MRT application in progress do he need to withdraw that before apply a new visa. 

And after MRT hearing if he have to leave australia with in 28 days can he apply another visa (partner visa) with in tha 28 days.

Regards


----------



## success_gain (May 22, 2014)

Megera said:


> It really all depends on where you're applying from, if you've completed all your forms correctly and how complicated your case is.
> 
> I've heard of some people getting their visas within a month, it took me 2 months to get mine (might've been quicker if I didn't have to travel for my medical). I've also heard of people waiting 7+ months.
> 
> You aren't supposed to be in Australia when your visa is granted - I couldn't have been even if I wanted to since I had to send my passport to them to put the sticker on.


Just let me know what the process u have followed as u got visa quickly in just 2 months


----------



## success_gain (May 22, 2014)

Hai I did not get you could you please explain clearly


----------



## success_gain (May 22, 2014)

You aren't supposed to be in Australia when your visa is granted - I couldn't have been even if I wanted to since I had to send my passport to them to put the sticker on.
What do mean by this statement I did not get you......


----------

